# E65 Sport Package - How much lower?



## elektrahn (Sep 22, 2006)

I have an 03 745li, standard with the 19" star spoke wheels, my boss recently picked up an 06 750li with the sports package (shadowline trim, etc etc), and the car is noticably lower, it looks way longer than my car because it looks like it's sitting at least an inch, if not more lower.

Does anyone know how much lower exactly the sports package is than the standard model?

Makes me want to install a set of h&r's immediately!


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

elektrahn said:


> I have an 03 745li, standard with the 19" star spoke wheels, my boss recently picked up an 06 750li with the sports package (shadowline trim, etc etc), and the car is noticably lower, it looks way longer than my car because it looks like it's sitting at least an inch, if not more lower.
> 
> Does anyone know how much lower exactly the sports package is than the standard model?
> 
> Makes me want to install a set of h&r's immediately!


Typically, the BMW sport package will have the car's suspension set up to sit about .75" lower than the standard suspension. In addition there are the bigger, staggered offset wheels and lower profile tires which lower the car more.

A set of aftermarket springs which typically lower the car 1.3" in front and 1" in back, plus a set of bigger wheels (no bling please) with lower/wider profile tires will have your ride looking even better than a sport model.

I like the "whats different about that car?" look of OEM staggered offset wheels with sport springs. Its just classy and cool IMO.


----------

